# Grand Targhee



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Grand Targhee....

Well on the western side of the Grand Tetons is Grand Targhee. A smaller resort with 3 main lifts. Wide open runs coming of the top of the resort. On Monday morning, much cooler temperatures hardened up the snow but the groomers were awesome. By the afternoon, the sun was shining brightly and the entire mountain was fully ride-able. A powder day at Grand Targhee has got to be absolutely amazing.

ENJOY
StealthyTranquility Pictures




























StealthyTranquility


----------

